# Ebonite and acrylic kitless



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey all, just finished this up. It's a kitless fountain pen in black ebonite and Urushi Red acrylic. A fellow commissioned me to make him a simple black pen with some red accents and a gold plated clip, so this is what I came up with. It is a relatively slim pen, and is postable for increased comfort. The nib is a #5 steel Jowo, and the clip is a vintage Waterman I purchased off ebay, since my client's favorite pen is the Waterman Le Man. Thanks for looking!

-John


----------



## magpens (Mar 11, 2016)

WOW !!!!! . What a beauty !!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 11, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful pen.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 11, 2016)

There's one of those WOW pens everyone is always asking about. 

Outstanding job.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words

-John


----------



## Imaginethat (Mar 11, 2016)

Everything is perfect, threads are beautiful and the finish, gorgeous.

WOW doesn't do this pen justice.

Thank you sharing this beauty.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2016)

I love this pen. Nicely crafted. I would like to see it posted but, no big deal.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> I love this pen. Nicely crafted. I would like to see it posted but, no big deal.



Thanks Dale! 
I forgot to take a posted pic earlier :befuddled: It's too dark to go out and get a good pic, but here is an iphone pic


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 11, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## CREID (Mar 11, 2016)

I am not a real big fan of the kitless pens (I do appreciate all the work that goes into them), sorry, I like the metal parts (Bling I guess you could call it). But that is one beautiful pen you have there, be very proud of that one.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 11, 2016)

John,

That is one sharp looking pen! Beautifully done! 

The only way it could be better is if it was sitting on my desk!


----------



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

CREID said:


> I am not a real big fan of the kitless pens (I do appreciate all the work that goes into them), sorry, I like the metal parts (Bling I guess you could call it). But that is one beautiful pen you have there, be very proud of that one.



Haha thank! It's ok if you aren't a fan of kitless in general. Everyone has their preferences. However, if you like the bling factor, let me at least try to redeem kitless pens for you  






p.s. Sorry about the scratches on it..this has been riding around in my pocket as my "work pen"


----------



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> John,
> 
> That is one sharp looking pen! Beautifully done!
> 
> The only way it could be better is if it was sitting on my desk!



Thanks Charlie! Much appreciated. 
-John


----------



## CREID (Mar 11, 2016)

jalbert said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a real big fan of the kitless pens (I do appreciate all the work that goes into them), sorry, I like the metal parts (Bling I guess you could call it). But that is one beautiful pen you have there, be very proud of that one.
> ...



Actually I do like this one too. But the other one is one of the best looking pens ive seen. Those colors go together beautifully.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks Curt!


----------



## david44 (Mar 12, 2016)

Both pens are extremely nice in different ways - my personal choice is the ebonite.


----------



## PenPal (Mar 12, 2016)

John the pen you posted is incredible the pics sharp and detailed the selection of the clip inspired overall one of the very best of pens that finish out of space somewhere Urushi takes great skill.

Peter.


----------



## jalbert (Mar 12, 2016)

PenPal said:


> John the pen you posted is incredible the pics sharp and detailed the selection of the clip inspired overall one of the very best of pens that finish out of space somewhere Urushi takes great skill.
> 
> Peter.



Thanks Peter!
 There is no Urushi work in this pen though. Sorry to be misleading. The acrylic is just called "urushi red" for some reason. Finish wise, the pen has just been sanded up to 12000 micro mesh, then buffed with tripoli and white diamond.

Glad you like it though! I just don't want to take credit for a technique I can't do 

-John


----------



## MShepard (Mar 17, 2016)

Outstanding! beautiful pen.


----------



## eranox (Mar 17, 2016)

That is just gorgeous!  This makes me want to get into kitless pens.  Maybe someday...


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautiful Job!!! Very classy looking.

Jim Smith


----------



## jalbert (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks! You know you want to do kitless! You get to buy all sorts of new tools, and reach all new levels of frustration


----------



## Sandsini (Mar 17, 2016)

John,
The pen is fantastic. Beautiful work!


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2016)

That is one very nice pen and belongs on the front page. The material is not overpowering and the design is simple and elegant. Great work


With that said I do not like the front end on the metal one. Like the blue rings though.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2016)

Congratulations John! :wink:


----------



## ChiTown56 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Red and Black Pen*

That pen is just plain ole Stunning!


----------



## LouCee (Mar 21, 2016)

Congratulations on the front page!


----------



## jalbert (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks all! I'm honored to have been chosen for the front page!


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Mar 29, 2016)

It is a beauty. The finishing looks perfect as well as the threads. Can I ask which thread is the cap ? M12 perhaps ?


----------



## jalbert (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Henrique! The cap threads are m12.5 x .7mm x 3 start


----------



## RetiredGuy23 (Mar 29, 2016)

Where does one buy ebonite; I should like to try working with it?


----------



## jalbert (Mar 29, 2016)

RetiredGuy23 said:


> Where does one buy ebonite; I should like to try working with it?



I buy my ebonite rods from here:

Rods | Vermont Freehand

Hope you have fun working with ebonite! It's a great material


----------



## RetiredGuy23 (Mar 29, 2016)

THANKS


----------

